# The missionary nature of the church



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2008)

“The Church is by nature missionary to the extent that, if it ceases to be missionary, it has not just failed in one of its tasks, it has ceased being Church.” 

~J. Andrew Kirk

It seems that a case can be made for evangelistic zeal as a mark ofthe church.



Thoughts?


----------



## Ivan (Nov 2, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> It seems that a case can be made for evangelistic zeal as a mark ofthe church.



You'll not get an argument from me.


----------



## MW (Nov 2, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Thoughts?



Yes, there is too much thinking about missions and not enough doing.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 3, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> “The Church is by nature missionary to the extent that, if it ceases to be missionary, it has not just failed in one of its tasks, it has ceased being Church.”
> 
> ~J. Andrew Kirk
> 
> ...



My missions professor drilled us with these convicting words, "If you are not a missionary then you are a mission field."


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 3, 2008)

Patrick, I'm not sure about that literally but I do agree with the sentiment behind those words.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 3, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Patrick, I'm not sure about that literally but I do agree with the sentiment behind those words.



I would take it literally. He argued that everyone was a "missionary", not just guys overseas. Where you live is your mission field. He showed how historically the terminology of "missionary," "mission," and "mission field" distorted our understanding of the work of the church. Before the 1700's "missionaries" were called "ministers" or "pastors" because the started churches. But since we now make a distinction between evangelism overseas and evangelism at home it has created a mentality that people back home don't have to do mission work, when in fact they do, especially now with the remnants of Christianity fading away from our Western cultural worldview.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 3, 2008)

Patrick, that sounds like a topic for a new thread.

This thread,however, seems to argue that its missionary nature is one of the marks of the church.


----------



## MW (Nov 3, 2008)

James Bannerman, _The Church of Christ_, 1:59:



> There can be no doubt that Scripture represents the one great object of the establishment of a Church in the world to be the glory of God, in the salvation of sinners, by means of the publication of the gospel. For this end the Church was instituted at first; for this end it continues to exist from one generation to another; and it is only in so far as it accomplishes this one grand object of its existence, that it serves the proper and primary purpose of a Church at all.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 3, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Patrick, that sounds like a topic for a new thread.
> 
> This thread,however, seems to argue that its missionary nature is one of the marks of the church.



I was just agreeing with the opening post.  Yes it's a mark of the church, included in the faithful preaching of the gospel and ministry of the Word.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 3, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> James Bannerman, _The Church of Christ_, 1:59:
> 
> 
> 
> > There can be no doubt that Scripture represents theof God, in the salvation of sinners, by means of the publication of the gospel. For this end the Church was instituted at first; for this end it continues to exist from one generation to another; and it is only in so far as it accomplishes this one grand object of its existence, that it serves the proper and primary purpose of a Church at all.


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 4, 2008)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick, that sounds like a topic for a new thread.
> ...



I don't want to distract, but I'm failing to see the disctinction. It seems that Patrick's point was that all evangelistic efforts ARE missionary in nature. Therefore, the fulfillment of "making disciples" is one of the marks of the church, whether at home or abroad. Too often churches "think" they're mission focused but use it as a front for a lack of evangelism - "We pay missionaries to evangelize for us. Isn't it wonderful how many people are making decisions?"

Perhaps I missed something...


----------

